# NIE/NIF/Social Security etc...



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

I am living (and working) in Barcelona and have been here almost one year.

Have done all the legal bits, re: NIE/Social Security/healthcare registration etc..

Why is it, though, that we don't get one of those ID cards with your information on it? Do I have to carry around this NIE certificate all the time? Every time I make enquiries about something, eg, mobile contract etc... I have to take this certificate with me.

Does anyone know if we (Brit expats) can get an ID card?

Thanks.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

no they don't issue them any more  makes it all a pain in the rear taking an A4 piece of paper everywhere AND your passport.

I think they do if you become resident but not for non-residents.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

*Nie/nif ...*

... thanks! But I am resident ;-) so, I should get one then?





donz said:


> no they don't issue them any more  makes it all a pain in the rear taking an A4 piece of paper everywhere AND your passport.
> 
> I think they do if you become resident but not for non-residents.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

ok simple: after numerous protests from britons at the European Union, protesting that carrying a NIE card was against their human rights, fascist etc. etc. etc. Brussels ordered Spain to stop with the cards - which had to be renewed every time and again.

So the Spaniards issued the famous A4 paper for EU citizens, whilst keeping the residencia cards for non EU comunitarios, and non EU residentes. The A4 paper doesn' t have to be renewed.

Everyone is now supposed to be happy (I most certainly am not, I normally carry my driving license and if some guardia civil complains I just send him packing).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

*I know who I am*

The answer is NO. Resident non resident, it is still no.

However a Spanish driving licence is acceptable, because it has your photo and N.I.E. number.

I have copied and shrunk my passport details to credit card size, with my N.I.E. on the rear, It has never been questioned and I have been told that you can get the Policia National to stamp and sign it on the back it then becomes legal. I haven't done this because we don't have them hear.

Also, I have been told, that due to so many complaints, serious consideration is being given to restoring the old type, lets wait and see.

Why we need these identification cards goodness knows, I know who I am, and I am sure you know who you are

'Tis the Spaniards that forget their details


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Manin_bcn said:


> ... thanks! But I am resident ;-) so, I should get one then?


no, you won't be able to get a card, although you have to sign on as resident. You will only get the infamous piece of A4 paper (the certificate of residence) which will also have your NIE on it

I have heard tell that in some areas they are now issuing A5 double sided certificates - slightly less impractical, but still not a recognised form of ID


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mepossem said:


> ok simple: after numerous protests from britons at the European Union, protesting that carrying a NIE card was against their human rights, fascist etc. etc. etc. Brussels ordered Spain to stop with the cards - which had to be renewed every time and again.
> 
> So the Spaniards issued the famous A4 paper for EU citizens, whilst keeping the residencia cards for non EU comunitarios, and non EU residentes. The A4 paper doesn' t have to be renewed.
> 
> Everyone is now supposed to be happy (I most certainly am not, I normally carry my driving license and if some guardia civil complains I just send him packing).


I heard the same story, but was told it was propaganda put about by the Germans


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I use my Spanish driving licence as photo ID and that seems to do the trick.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I heard the same story, but was told it was propaganda put about by the Germans


they did a lot of bad things, the Germans, but this was NOT one of them.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I have copied and shrunk my passport details to credit card size, with my N.I.E. on the rear, It has never been questioned and I have been told that you can get the Policia National to stamp and sign it on the back it then becomes legal.


I did something similar to make it more transportable but it was refused twice - had to have original - to be fair I could have chopped and copied/pasted anyones details I suppose so yes unless you get it authorised, it's unlikely to be accepted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I have copied and shrunk my passport details to credit card size, with my N.I.E. on the rear, It has never been questioned and I have been told that you can get the Policia National to stamp and sign it on the back it then becomes legal. I haven't done this because we don't have them hear.


I've done the same - it cost 5€ and well worth the money and it means my passport and papers dont become dogeared or lost

Jo xxx


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

photocopies have to be stamped by
- either Guardia Civil or Policía Nacional
- a notary.

otherwise the photocopies are simply ... a piece of paper.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

... yes, partly the problem.

I was asked recently for my documentation - all I had was my Spanish bank account card and UK licence. The copper was unimpressed and asked for my NIE (I had copied it onto my iPhone) but nope; he wasn't having any of it.

So, in the end, I just said, I'm on holiday, just to get out of it. Then he said, something to the effect of, if I were on holiday, then why do I have a Spanish bank account and, indeed, a NIE?

Just dug a much deeper hole for myself there, didn't I?

I'm not really one for ID cards either, but I feel kinda safer rather than carry that A4 cert (and it HAS to be the original) plus Passport ... it's a nuisance, especially with crime on the up, in Barcelona. I've already been pickpocketed and had my bag stolen from the beach!!!!

Oh dear!


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

... wow, impressive. Can you see the print, at that size?

I'm not great at shrinking things (in fact, not great at photocopiers, somehow, men are pretty useless with a photocopier ... at least, I am!!)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> no, you won't be able to get a card, although you have to sign on as resident. You will only get the infamous piece of A4 paper (the certificate of residence) which will also have your NIE on it
> 
> I have heard tell that in some areas they are now issuing A5 double sided certificates - slightly less impractical, but still not a recognised form of ID


Apparently they are all changing to A5 size. Someone on another forum in Andalucia got one the other day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Apparently they are all changing to A5 size. Someone on another forum in Andalucia got one the other day.


yes, that's where I heard it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Manin_bcn said:


> Okay, I have just been onto the website relating to this. Not as complicated as I thought however... I have now emailed them (will get a reply when I retire, probably - joke, no offence intended!)
> 
> It seems, actually, from my interpretation, that we can get one - so I shall await their reply.
> 
> Spanish driving licence? How do you get one of those then? I have a full UK (clean) licence; do I need to exchange?


The website?
Which one would that be Man?
Brits, and other nationalities do NOT get a residents card,
A shrunk down passport etc is NOT official ID although it may be accepted. IMO it's not worth having 'cos you never know if it'll be accepted or not.
Don't forget that you're in Barcelona, Catalonia that may well be changing to different legislation.
Ever since my residents card ran out and I got the A4 thingy (which don't forget is not ID) I've used my Spanish licence with no problem. I reckon if you can use it to vote, which I did, it's pretty universally recognised.
PS My Spanish licence RENEWAL was 48€


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mepossem said:


> they did a lot of bad things, the Germans, but this was NOT one of them.


Well I never, who would have thought that. if it wasn't the P.O.M.E.'S, nor the Germans, must have been the Italians

I've been thinking, if it had have been a direction from Brussels, surely the Spaniards would have done what they normally do, ignored it


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Well I never, who would have thought that. if it wasn't the P.O.M.E.'S, nor the Germans, must have been the Italians


What does the E stand for?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mepossem said:


> What does the E stand for?



*P*risoner *O*f *M*other *E*ngland

'tis what the Aussies call us Pomie B astards


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mepossem said:


> Manin ... yes I realise that ... I was just making you aware in case you didnt know. They wont issue the licence to a Spanish address btw.


----------

